

Want to beta test a puzzle game where learning how to play is part of the game? - amichail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEps_ZHlLBk

======
amichail
Beta testing URL: <http://tflig.ht/L2WTlE>

Your feedback would be appreciated!

